# IC: Elna SILMIC II Capacitor group buy



## thrice

[size=medium]Please see the new info in this post for payment details[/size]

 This thread is for ordering Elna SILMIC II capacitors. This group buy is for the following values ONLY:


 Elna SILMIC II

 220µF/35V (12.5 X 25) = *$1.02 USD*

100µ/35V (10 X 20) = *$1.00 USD*



 Here are the details:

 1). 1000 piece per value minimum order
 2). 8-10 week lead time
*3). 10 piece minimum order (per value)*

 How it will work:

*[size=x-small]Ordering:[/size]*


*Ordering for this group buy is now closed. No further orders will be taken at this time*
 Things to include in your PM:



*[size=x-small]Payment:[/size]*

*I will send you a Paypal bill as soon as I order the caps (should be a day or so after the ordering period ends).*

 I would like to only use Paypal for payments.

*Payment 1:* An initial payment will be made for the price of the capacitos plus shipping to me plus Paypal fees(3% + $0.30; I have an account that accepts CC payments).

I was quated a shipping price of ~$20 to ship the caps to me. This was a conservative estimate by the sales rep at Lead Electronics. It comes out to $0.01 per cap and has been added to your order. if it turns out that the shipping costs are less than that then I will put the extra towards your final payment for shipping costs to you.

I have ordered the caps and calculated the formula for each of your payments. It is as follows:

 X=220µF quantity and Y=100µF quantity

 ((((X*1.02)+(Y*1))+((X+Y)*.01))*.03)+.3= Paypal fee

 Paypal fee + (((X*1.02)+(Y*1))+((X+Y)*0.01))= First bill to you

*Payment 2:* A second payment will be billed once I receive the caps and it will include shipping to you plus Paypal fees (3% + $0.30).


 So ordering is now open. Since a number of people have already requested caps here in the thread I'll take those and start making a list. I've seen a number of threads where there was a spread sheet like list attached via code to the post...if anyone knows how to do that, please PM me and tell me how...thanks.

*[size=x-small]THE LIST:[/size]*

Red = Not Paid
Green = Paid


*220uF / 35V*

  Code:


```
[left][b]Name Quantity: Paypal Details? Paid? (Bill 1 / Bill 2)[/b] [color=Red][color=green]stadams 100 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]intlplby 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]drewd 100 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]doobooloo 40 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]strohmie 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]individual6891 35 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]Pappucho 75 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]GWN 18 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]Copperhead 25 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]roibm 15 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]twodeko 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]tailspn 50 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]JimD (DIYAudio) 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]kari (DIYAudio) 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]lpm76 50 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]cedus_146 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]tommak(DIYAudio) 40 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]DaveM(DIYAudio) 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]TV Man 50 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]BrianGT 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]ub312g0d 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]catweasel 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]ShiroZ 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]Syzygies 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]ffish 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]meow!! 30 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]z2trillion 12 Yes Yes[/color]/No[/color] [color=Orange][b]thrice 140[/b][/color] Total= 1000[/left]
```

*100uF / 35V*
  Code:


```
[left][b]Name Quantity: Paypal Details? Paid? (Bill 1 / Bill 2)[/b] [color=Red][color=green]stadams 30 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]zhoufang 25 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]intlplby 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]doobooloo 30 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]strohmie 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]GWN 12 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]Copperhead 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]Bas Horneman 25 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]twodeko 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]JimD(DIYAudio) 30 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]lpm76 50 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]cedus_146 20 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]tommack(DIYAudio) 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]TV Man 50 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]catweasel 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]ShiroZ 12 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]ffish 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]z2trillion 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]ss1(DIYAudio) 10 Yes Yes[/color]/No [color=green]meow!! 30 Yes Yes[/color]/No[/color] [color=Orange][b]thrice 481[/b][/color] Total =1000[/left]
```


----------



## stadams

Thrice,

 If there is enough interest, I am in for a few.

 50-100 of the 220 µF/35 V capacitors if it looks like there is going to be alot of interest. And there may very well be, especially with the new M³ and the introduction of PPA v2.0. If the order gets close to 1000 and it looks like it might not make it, I may be willing to purchase a few more capacitors than the 100 unit limit I have currently.

 If there was the possibility of a 330 µF/35 V capacitor that is still a 12.5 mm footprint, I would be even more inclined to purchase that.

 Thanks,


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stadams* 
_Thrice,

 If there is enough interest, I am in for a few.

 50-100 of the 220 µF/35 V capacitors if it looks like there is going to be alot of interest. And there may very well be, especially with the new M³ and the introduction of PPA v2.0. If the order gets close to 1000 and it looks like it might not make it, I may be willing to purchase a few more capacitors than the 100 unit limit I have currently.

 If there was the possibility of a 330 µF/35 V capacitor that is still a 12.5 mm footprint, I would be even more inclined to purchase that.

 Thanks,_

 

The 330µF/35V SILMIC II is 16 X 25 so that won't fit on the current PPA board.

 Here is a link to the SILMIC II datasheet: http://www.elna-america.com/PDF/RFS.PDF


----------



## stadams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_The 330µF/35V SILMIC II is 16 X 25_

 

Unfortunate. However, I'm still in for the 220's.

 Thanks,


----------



## doobooloo

Looks like the PPA/PIMETA compatible 220uF/35V is leading the poll...


----------



## zhoufang

put me in for 100 x 100µ/35V (10 X 20), if it ever reach 1000.
 30 cents is really hard to beat.


----------



## intlplby

30 
 220uF/35V

 25
 100uF/35V


----------



## stadams

If that is the correct price for the 100 µF capacitors, then I am in for 100 of them also.

 So,

 50-100 220 µF/35 V and
 100 100 µF/35 V

 Thanks,


----------



## drewd

I'm in for 150 of the 330's or 220's.

 -Drew


----------



## Syzygies

20 or more (if min rises)
 330µF/25V


----------



## doobooloo

A few thoughts...

 The minimum should indeed be set at at least 20. That's still 50 people, in reality somewhere around 40 people participating in the buy. That could end up being a logistical nightmare.

 Also, I wonder why the 12.5mm caps are significantly more expensive than the other ones.

 That said, I am interested in 40 220uF/35V and 30 100uF/35V. Thanks.


----------



## bg4533

Any big 16mm 35V caps? On the current PPA board you should be able to fit 4 16mm caps in there without a problem. 4 big caps should provide plenty of capacitance and might be cheaper. Not sure if they will fit the same way in PPAv2.


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_Any big 16mm 35V caps? On the current PPA board you should be able to fit 4 16mm caps in there without a problem. 4 big caps should provide plenty of capacitance and might be cheaper. Not sure if they will fit the same way in PPAv2._

 

I'd like to try and keep it to the four values mentioned, otherwise we get too many suggestions.

 Well it looks like 220 is leading, are people happy with that?

 Here are some rough figures:

 220µF/35V: 320 requested

 100µF/35V: 355 requested


 Perhaps we could go ahead with these values (since the 100s are so cheap, but I want to double check that)?

 What does everyone think?


----------



## strohmie

I'd take 40 100uF caps and 20 of the 220uF if this goes forward.


----------



## individual6891

would be interested in 20-30 of 220uF or 330uF (preferably 220uF)


----------



## stadams

thrice,

 Since you seem to be the cowboy for this rodeo, have you thought about posting a link to this group buy at the diyaudio.com website. I know in the past, people at diyaudio have tried to get a couple of group capacitor purchases together and they have fallen through due to lack of interest. If we could get interested parties from both boards together, we may be able to reach the 1000 mark for all interested capacitor values.

 Just a thought,


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stadams* 
_thrice,

 Since you seem to be the cowboy for this rodeo, have you thought about posting a link to this group buy at the diyaudio.com website. I know in the past, people at diyaudio have tried to get a couple of group capacitor purchases together and they have fallen through due to lack of interest. If we could get interested parties from both boards together, we may be able to reach the 1000 mark for all interested capacitor values.

 Just a thought,_

 

LOL...I'm no cowboy, that's for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll post a thread there and see what people say. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_Looks like the PPA/PIMETA compatible 220uF/35V is leading the poll... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How would it compare to a much higher value like 1000uF 25V Panansonic FC series?

 -Ed


----------



## Pappucho

Put me down for at least 50 of the 330uF or 220uF.


----------



## stadams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_How would it compare to a much higher value like 1000uF 25V Panansonic FC series?

 -Ed_

 

I like the FC's. They are what I typically use in my projects. However, I would be concerned about additional HF noise with the use of 9000 µF of storage capacitance. Depending on biasing techniques, this situation can be insignificant to problematic. With proper precautions, large amounts of capacitance may be a good thing, but in general, I would design for an acceptable amount of ripple and then regulate from that point forward. There of course are many different techniques here, but I would tend to steer away from excessive capacitance.

 Later,


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_How would it compare to a much higher value like 1000uF 25V Panansonic FC series?

 -Ed_

 

The current PPA has room for 9 C1 caps, so 9000uF. It is hard to imagine a headphone amp needing anything close to this. A few people have also seen problems when trying to use this much capacitance on C1 with a Steps. Something related to too much current draw from the caps at power on blowing the regulator. 

 As for sound quality I cannot really say. I have 2 Pimetas here that I set up almost identical to test with. The difference was the nice one had an Alps Blue and 4 470uF Cerafines. The cheaper one had 4 1000uF Panasonics and a Panasonic pot. The nicer Pimeta sounded slightly more liquid while the cheaper one sounded slightly more dry. Very subtle though. Neither was necessarily better sounding. Could be due to the pot or caps though too. Either way, the difference was small.

 edit:
 I don't mean to downplay Cerafines or anything in my above post. I don't think anyone expects them to sound worlds better than Panasonics. I will likely take a few of each if this buy happens.


----------



## thrice

OK, so it looks like the 220s win the poll. Perhaps we should go with the 220s and the 100s. Those will make for some nice new PPA V.2s and M³!!!

 So I'll just change this thread into the official group buy thread then.


 I think we can possibly make 2000 of each if we try. There is already about 520 pieces requested for the 220s and a similar amount for the 100s.

 I'm interested in a large number of these 300-500 so we've already met our minimum for the 220s.

 At the price of the 100s, I think I can pick up the slack if we don't get enough orders.

 So check the first post in a few hours to see the group buy details.

 Cheers,
 thrice


----------



## individual6891

Will you be able to ship the UK please thrice?

 -andy


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_Will you be able to ship the UK please thrice?

 -andy_

 

Sure.


----------



## individual6891

Ok brilliant ...

 I've sent you the pm


----------



## thrice

I just updated the first post with quantity information. Please check to see if the quantities/values are correct. I have not received Paypal information from everyone yet.


----------



## thrice

Hey folks,

 I still haven't received Paypal info from everyone yet. Please look at the list to determine if you need to send me Patpal info. Those who have are indicated with an *.

 Cheers,
 thrice


----------



## PinkFloyd

Put me down for *200* of the 100uF 35V

 Thanks for organising this.

 Mike.


----------



## catweasel

Hi, Has anyone compared the Elna Silmic II with the *Nichicon Muse* KZ grade?
 Many years I have been using polypropylenes as coupling caps but I found they add a "ringing" quality to the sound, especially on CD source material. Then I switched to Audionote Paper in Oil copper foil. Quite recently I tried Nichicon Muse ES and was pleasently surprised. I came upon these as James Bongirono is using these in the Ampzilla 2000 amplifier. Yes the bright green ones on the pictures on his site:
www.ampzilla2000.com
 James recommends the bipolar ES series as coupling caps.


----------



## individual6891

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=50921

 Wraith from this forum would like:
 50 x 100uF
 10 x 220uF


----------



## PinkFloyd

what's the ETA of the buy?


----------



## individual6891

Order ends on 10th February, with lead time of 8 weeks (yup, eeek indeed)

 Thrice, Bas Horneman from diyaudio.com would like:
 100 x 100uF

 I'm collecting JimD (wraith)'s and Bas's paypal/shipping information and will forward them to you as soon as possible.


----------



## roibm

well, I'm into this too.... you've got pm


----------



## Bas Horneman

Quote:


 Thrice, Bas Horneman from diyaudio.com would like: 
 

Hi Thrice, 

 I'm legit now on this forum. I trust the nice individual6891 has sent you all my contact details allready.

 Regards,
 Bas


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bas Horneman* 
_Hi Thrice, 

 I'm legit now on this forum. I trust the nice individual6891 has sent you all my contact details allready.

 Regards,
 Bas_

 

Cool! Thanks for you interest. i have to update the list, but I did get your request. I've been out of town due to a death in the family, but I will get everything together later today/early tomorrow.



*ON ANOTHER IMPORTANT NOTE*

 I spoke with the customer rep at Lead electronics today about my concern over the price of the 100µF/35V caps. (he hadn't returned my earlier call because he was on vacation). He's going to double check it as he felt that $0.30 was a bit low considering the prices of other caps. So be aware that this price *might* change...but I hope it doesn't


----------



## Bas Horneman

Quote:


 I've been out of town due to a death in the family 
 

I would like to convey to you and your family sincere condolences.

  Quote:


 So be aware that this price *might* change...but I hope it doesn't 
 

I don't think it will. Audio Cube in the Netherlands sell them for €1,44. I can't imagine their buy in price is just a little lower....probably closer to the price you where quoted. (Or is this wishfull thinking...o well..we'll just have to be patient.
http://www.audio-cube.nl/elna.htm
 Best Regards,
 Bas


----------



## thrice

Bas: thank you very much


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_what's the ETA of the buy?_

 

Well, the sales rep said 8 weeks, but it could be anywhere from 6-10 in reality...so?



 Post #1 has been updated with the most recent info I have. Please contact me if it is incorrect.

 Cheers,

 thrice


----------



## lpm76

50 pieces of 220uf and 100 pieces of 100uf.


----------



## individual6891

Just to help thrice a bit...

Red = Paid
Green = Paid

 He should be sending out payment information shortly

*220uF / 35V*
  Code:


```
[left][b]Name Quantity: Paypal Details? Paid? (Caps / Shipping)[/b] [color=Red]kasra 22 Yes No/No stadams 100 Yes No/No intlplby 20 Yes No/No drewd 150 [b]No [/b] No/No doobooloo 40 Yes No/No strohmie 20 Yes No/No individual6891 20 Yes No/No Pappucho 75 Yes No/No GWN 18 Yes No/No Copperhead 25 Yes No/No roibm 10 Yes No/No twodeko 30 Yes No/No tailspn 50 Yes No/No JimD (DIYAudio) 10 [b]Yes/No?[/b] No/No kari (DIYAudio) 10 Yes No/No lpm76 50 Yes No/No cedus_146 20 Yes No/No tommak(DIYAudio) 20 Yes No/No DaveM(DIYAudio) 20 Yes No/No TV Man (tentative) 30-40 [b]No[/b] No/no[/color] [color=Orange][b]thrice 250-260[/b][/color] Total= 1000[/left]
```

*100uF / 35V*
  Code:


```
[left][b]Name Quantity: Paypal Details? Paid? (Caps / Shipping)[/b] [color=Red]kasra 70 Yes No/No stadams 100 Yes No/No zhoufang 100 [b]No[/b] No/No intlplby 20 Yes No/No doobooloo 30 Yes No/No strohmie 40 Yes No/No individual6891 50 Yes No/No Pappucho 50 Yes No/No GWN 12 Yes No/No Copperhead 20 Yes No/No PinkFloyd 200 Yes No/No Bas Horneman 100 Yes No/No roibm 50 Yes No/No twodeko 30 Yes No/No JimD(DIYAudio) 50 Yes No/No lpm76 100 Yes No/No cedus_146 100 Yes No/No tommack(DIYAudio) 60 Yes No/No Andypairo(DIYAudio) 60 Yes No/No TV Man (tentative) 50 [b]No[/b] No/No[/color] [color=Orange][b]thrice 868[/b][/color] Total = 2000[/left]
```

Thrice, tell me when the original list is updated, and I will repost the status


----------



## catweasel

Hi I just posted a PM to thrice to order 10 of each i.e 10x 100µ and 10x 220µF.


----------



## ub312g0d

Just put in my last minute order for 10 200uf.
 Excited to see these caps in a couple months. Thanx a ton for doing this all thrice!


----------



## thrice

The list on the front page is up-to-date, so please check it to make sure your info is correct.

 Cheers,
 thrice


----------



## Syzygies

If orders _on_ Feb 10 are ok, I'd like

 20 (Twenty)
 220µF/35V (12.5 X 25) = $1.02 USD

 Thanks!!!


----------



## thrice

*sigh* If it looks too good to be true, it probably is. Well, I just got off the phone with the sales associate from Lead Electronics and he re-requested a quote on the 100µF/35V caps and the price was wrong.

 The correct price for the 100µF/35V caps is $1.00


*So please let me know what your adjusted quantities are. Main ordering will still end today, but those people who have ordered caps can adjust quantities by Sunday Feb. 13, after that I want to end the ordering phase so I can order the caps on Monday.*

 Sorry about the inconvenievce folks.

 Please keep an eye on the first post for info.


----------



## Whit

I'd like twenty of each if it's not too late.


----------



## z2trillion

I would like to order 12 220uF / 35V and 10 100uF / 35V if it's not too late to order.


----------



## individual6891

I need to cancel my order for 100uF's then...soz thrice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Instead, could you put me down for 35 x 220uFs instead of my original 20?


----------



## roibm

well, price changed, amount changed...
 15 x 220uF
 0 x 100uF

 that price was really good, unfeasible actually


----------



## PinkFloyd

Cancel my request........... zero caps required.

 Thanks for trying you did your best.

 All the best.

 Mike. 0 x 100uF


----------



## Pappucho

Change mine as well....

 75 220uF
 0 100uF

 Thanks again.


----------



## kasra

Due to price increase i have to fall off the group purchase.

 0x 220uF
 0x 100uF


 thanks anyway.


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_I can get them cheaper than that in the UK individually._

 

Oh where from? I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_Oh where from? I can't seem to find them anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

http://www.schuro.de/preisl-elna.htm 0.53 euros each or 0.43 euros for 10 +


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_http://www.schuro.de/preisl-elna.htm 0.53 euros each or 0.43 euros for 10 +_

 

Those are the SILMIC line of capacitor (ROS series). The group buy is for the SILMIC II line (RFS series).


----------



## thrice

Ordering for the group buy is now closed. I will get the first bill to you within the next couple of days. See the first post for billing details.

 Cheers,
 thrice


----------



## drewd

Thrice, you should have my PayPal details in a PM.

 Thanks,

 -Drew


----------



## individual6891

thrice: Did the guys still say the lead time was the same?

 p.s. Drewd, did you get my pm(s)?


----------



## ShiroZ

Too bad about the 100uF pricing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 PM sent @ quantity change..


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_thrice: Did the guys still say the lead time was the same?_

 

Yes, the lead time is still 8-10 weeks (but he also said it could be as little as 6)



 Ok, the final list with adjusted quantities is posted in the first post. Ordering is closed and I will be placing the order tomorrow and sending out Paypal bills to everyone over the next few days.

 I'm kind of buying more of the 100µuF caps then I want, but I really want to make the group buy fly, so if you want to increase your order for 100µF caps, let me know. It will be just fine.

 Thanks everyone for participating!!!


----------



## thrice

I placed the order today for 1000 of each value. Lead Electronics will have a delivery date to me as soon as the can. I will be sending out Paypal bills later today for the price of caps plus the cost of shipping the caps to me and the paypal fee.

 Cheers,

 thrice


----------



## thrice

See the first post for all the details, this is just the first payment details:

*Payment 1:* An initial payment will be made for the price of the capacitos plus shipping to me plus Paypal fees(3% + $0.30; I have an account that accepts CC payments).

I was quated a shipping price of ~$20 to ship the caps to me. This was a conservative estimate by the sales rep at Lead Electronics. It comes out to $0.01 per cap and has been added to your order. if it turns out that the shipping costs are less than that then I will put the extra towards your final payment for shipping costs to you.

I have ordered the caps and calculated the formula for each of your payments. It is as follows:

 X=220µF quantity and Y=100µF quantity

 ((((X*1.02)+(Y*1))+((X+Y)*.01))*.03)+.3= Paypal fee

 Paypal fee + (((X*1.02)+(Y*1))+((X+Y)*0.01))= First bill to you

 I will begin sending out Paypal bills tomorrow.

 Thanks,
 thrice


----------



## strohmie

Paid -- thanks for organizing this!


----------



## roibm

got your invoice but it will take 2-3 days for me to pay you since I have no funds in my paypal account.
 I already transferred the money yesterday, but not there yet.


----------



## GWN

Paypal Payment sent. Thanks


----------



## roibm

paid... thanks...


----------



## ShiroZ

Bill received. Paid. Thanks!


----------



## Pappucho

Paid, thanks again!


----------



## individual6891

Payment sent..


----------



## stadams

Paid.


----------



## thrice

Just a note: I will be out of town from Feb. 18-22 and will have limited internet access.

 I will update any payment information on the 23rd of Feb.

 thanks,
 thrice


----------



## lpm76

Paid


----------



## thrice

Ok, the first post is up to date as of 2/25. All but one has paid...thanks everyone!!!!

 I will keep you posted as to when the caps arrive and I will get them out to you as soon as I can.

 In the mean time, if anyone wnats to increase their order for 100µF caps please feel free. I don't need as many as I've ordered, but I did it just so the group buy would fly. If you want more then I can just add it on to your final shipping bill. Let me know

 Cheers,
 thrice


----------



## roibm

have you got any delivery date so far?


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roibm* 
_have you got any delivery date so far?_

 


 No not yet. The sales rep will contact me when they are ready. He said that Elna is very good about time frames and that most likely it will be an 8 week lead time. I ordered them....well about 2 weeks ago or so, so we've got a ways to go. I will update the thread whenever I hear something.

 The rep did mention that sometimes it only takes 6 weeks...so there's some hope there.


----------



## individual6891

Only 2-4 weeks left


----------



## thrice

NEWS FLASH:

 Due to a number of questions from group buy members I contacted Lead Electronics to find out when the caps will be coming. I was told that they received a deliver date (from Elna) of April 20th...that is 8 weeks after we ordered them. So they are right on time for delivery.

 I will let you know as the time gets closer if anything else comes up.

 Cheers,
 thrice

 PS. Thanks for your patience


----------



## individual6891

Arghhh another month!... my PPAv1 and PPAv2 are shouting at me for C1s


----------



## individual6891

Anyword thrice?


----------



## thrice

The delivery date is still April 20th to the distributor...just a week or so more.


----------



## Bas Horneman

Quote:


 The delivery date is still April 20th to the distributor...just a week or so more. 
 

Delivery date on your doorstep? Or is it their shipping date..

 (Am not in a hurry ...just curious)


----------



## thrice

Update:

 I talked with Lead Electronics and they said Elna shipped the caps to them last week. Lead should get the caps sometime this coming week. I will get the caps 3-5 business days after that. It will still be a little while before I get them to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hang in there....just a little while longer to go, I'm getting impatient too, but that's how these things go I guess.

 Cheers,
 thrice


----------



## doobooloo

Wow! Great! Please do let us know when you receive them!


----------



## dviswa

Looks like, it is atleast 2 more weeks before I can lay my hands on those caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please tell me I am wrong


----------



## thrice

It looks like it may be that long...sorry man.


----------



## thrice

My CC has been charged...caps are on their way!!!!!


----------



## thrice

Caps are here...I'll post pics later.

 I will ship them out as soon as possible and get the second Paypal bill to everyone soon.

 Cheers,
 Stephen


----------



## individual6891

Yo thrice, do you still have excess 100uFs?


----------



## Bas Horneman

Any updates Thrice?


----------



## thrice

Ok, I've been swamped with school so I'm sorry that I've been slow to get things out.

 I have all the caps packed up and ready to go for the most part. 

 A few things:

 1) I still have some excess 100uF caps left if anyone is interested.

 2) I will use your Paypal shipping address unless you let me know otherwise.

 3) Non-US buyers please PM me your address so I know I have the format correct.

 I'll ship them out soon and send the final Paypal bill along.

 Cheers,
 thrice


----------



## stadams

Who will you be using for shipping? I need to know to provide you with the correct address.


----------



## catweasel

Hi Thrice, My address is in the Paypal message. Please send USPS.


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stadams* 
_Who will you be using for shipping? I need to know to provide you with the correct address._

 


 I'll be using USPS for domestic and for international...I'll try to get the cheapest and still speedy method possible...but I won't go expensive that's for sure.

 thrice


----------



## Pappucho

Thanks thrice for taking the time to set this up. The capacitors have arrived! Thanks again!


----------



## catweasel

Hi Thrice,
 How much do I owe you for the postage? I did not receive a declaration of the amount due.


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pappucho* 
_Thanks thrice for taking the time to set this up. The capacitors have arrived! Thanks again!_

 

I didn't get postage request either :/


----------



## aeroes

If anyone have some excess of 220µF and 100µF please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## kasra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_I didn't get postage request either :/_

 

Not me either, i have PM:d twice last weeks without any answer, guess Thrice is a busy guy


----------



## thrice

Hey folks,

 Sorry I've been so quiet as of late. I've had some health issues and with the end of school and a few other things, I've been swamped. I would liek to publically apologize to all involved with the group buy for dropping the ball. Most of the domestic caps have shipped out and I will get to the foreign caps this Friday and send out Paypal bills and ship them on Saturday. Again, my apologies for lagging behind and the lack of communication. I'm working to get it right, I underestimated how much work this would be.

 Thanks for your patience.
 Stephen (thrice)


----------



## catweasel

OK, Stephen I wish you good recovery from health problems. I am patient but was a bit worried. Take care!


----------



## Bas Horneman

Stephen, thank you very much for handling this groupbuy!

 (ps got my caps last week!)


----------



## catweasel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bas Horneman* 
_(ps got my caps last week!)_

 

I did not. Did you forget me Stephen?


----------



## thrice

All caps have been shipped, please let me know when you receive them and if you did not receive them.

 Thanks,
 Stephen


----------



## kasra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_All caps have been shipped, please let me know when you receive them and if you did not receive them.

 Thanks,
 Stephen_

 

Thrice you havent even quoted me for shipping cost yet!


----------



## GWN

Got the shipping quote today. Paid. Thanks


----------



## GWN

Got the caps. Thanks Stephen


----------



## stadams

I recieved the 2nd package.

 Thanks again,


----------



## ub312g0d

I got my caps today.


----------



## roibm

paid for shipping 17 days ago, no caps and no sign.
 are they shipped? when did you do it?


----------



## aeroes

If anyone got a spare of 220µF/35V and 100µF/35 that ended up laying around please PM me and I'll buy it. TIA!


----------

